# Gtechniq launches ‘Platinum’ exclusive to dealerships



## WHIZZER

Friday 13 March 2015



Gtechniq launches ‘Platinum’ exclusive to dealerships



The global leader in high performance surface coating technology launched a new car protection system, yesterday (Thursday 12 March 2015).



Gtechniq the brand behind nano-based Smart Surface Science for cars, boats and aircraft, unveiled ‘Platinum’, an exclusive surface protection system designed specifically for use in car dealerships.



Rob Earle, Gtechniq managing director, said: “It’s now time for Gtechniq to be available more widely. Years of experience creating high-end products for master detailers has allowed us to develop a phenomenal product range. This combined with years of top-class detailing experience gives us the stepping stones we need to enhance the quality of paint protection packages currently on offer.”



The Gtechniq Platinum range includes protection for paint, glass, wheels and interior and also comes with a complimentary aftercare kit worth over £100.



As part of the exclusive Platinum system car interiors are left 99.9% free from bacteria. Rob added: “Often the microorganisms you can find in your car won’t cause you any harm, but saying that, some can cause illness, others unpleasant discolouration of materials and foul odours. 



“To combat this, we’ve teamed up with BioCote®, leaders in antimicrobial technology, to produce the world’s first antibacterial coating system.”



Unlike existing brands of paint protection, Gtechniq Platinum Crystal Coat forms a chemical bond with a car’s paintwork for durable, UV and dirt repellent, scratch resistant defence, with a five year guarantee.



Gtechniq also offers dealerships a certified training programme for paint protection application, bringing the skills of the professional detailer into the showroom, for outstanding results and unbeatable customer satisfaction.


----------



## andy665

The big issue is the monkeys who apply it - the things I have seen and discovered in dealerships across the UK relating to paint / interior protection are incredible

Whilst £ lucrative for Gtechniq the reputation they have could suffer - not through the quality of the product but the people who are selling it / applying it


----------



## gtechrob

andy665 said:


> The big issue is the monkeys who apply it - the things I have seen and discovered in dealerships across the UK relating to paint / interior protection are incredible
> 
> Whilst £ lucrative for Gtechniq the reputation they have could suffer - not through the quality of the product but the people who are selling it / applying it


probably over ambitious, but our plan is to address the whole business model of dealer applied coatings - particularly from an application POV.

as I said - somewhat over ambitious but the whole industry is on the verge of having the FSA step in.


----------



## andy665

gtechrob said:


> probably over ambitious, but our plan is to address the whole business model of dealer applied coatings - particularly from an application POV.
> 
> as I said - somewhat over ambitious but the whole industry is on the verge of having the FSA step in.


I admire your ambition - having worked with dealers / dealer groups etc for over 20 years changes can be effected but its like pushing water uphill sometimes

What I find frustrating is that it takes no longer to apply properly than it does do do it wrong - I don't even necessarily blame the valeters - its the pay structure and the lack of understanding of dealer management that is the root cause of the problem

I recall doing an audit on a premium brand dealership about 4 years ago - in the previous 6 months they had charged 147 customers for a paint protection system to be applied - strange how they had only ordered 21 kits from the supplier and 6 of those were not opened


----------



## BikerBob

Can't blame you for trying Rob; good-luck with your plans and ambitions. Just don't let it pull Gtechniq down!

Regards Bob


----------



## gtechrob

andy665 said:


> I admire your ambition - having worked with dealers / dealer groups etc for over 20 years changes can be effected but its like pushing water uphill sometimes
> 
> What I find frustrating is that it takes no longer to apply properly than it does do do it wrong - I don't even necessarily blame the valeters - its the pay structure and the lack of understanding of dealer management that is the root cause of the problem
> 
> I recall doing an audit on a premium brand dealership about 4 years ago - in the previous 6 months they had charged 147 customers for a paint protection system to be applied - strange how they had only ordered 21 kits from the supplier and 6 of those were not opened


sounds about right - apparently the FSA are already involved with misselling of gap insurance and the unpleasant aromas coming from paint protection misselling have not gone un-noticed. as you say - there is no financial reason not to do it right and tbh we see it as more of a re-education process. We are looking to include our Accredited network in this process - something that none of the incumbents can even get close to. Not sure which way this is going to break but for sure an opportunity for consumers to get better value given that we have great people and great product.


----------



## gtechrob

ps - here's the link to the Platinum page
http://www.gtechniq.com/about-gtechniq/platinum/


----------



## Bildeb0rg

i would love to see gtechniq rolled out on a more mainstream basis, but how would you govern the quality control? selling kits to dealerships is no guarantee of the product being applied, never mind correctly.
unless you put your own guys in every dealership and monitor their work to guarantee that things are being done, would it not be a better idea to educate dealers into releasing cars out to detailers premises for application?
i really hope you find a manageable solution, as the results ive seen of your products are fantastic.


----------



## gtechrob

Bildeb0rg said:


> i would love to see gtechniq rolled out on a more mainstream basis, but how would you govern the quality control? selling kits to dealerships is no guarantee of the product being applied, never mind correctly.
> unless you put your own guys in every dealership and monitor their work to guarantee that things are being done, would it not be a better idea to educate dealers into releasing cars out to detailers premises for application?
> i really hope you find a manageable solution, as the results ive seen of your products are fantastic.


Absolutely re releasing cars to our Accredited Detailers - but this is a two stream approach not least because most of our Accredited Detailers are already mobbed with volume.

Two streams are

1. Dealers to upsell a Gtechniq Accredited Detailer detail.
2. Dealers to nominate a person to become "Certified" - we train the person - that person becomes Certified but not the dealer. We check on a six monthly basis that that person is still in place. If not we then have to train their replacement.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

gtechrob said:


> Absolutely re releasing cars to our Accredited Detailers - but this is a two stream approach not least because most of our Accredited Detailers are already mobbed with volume.
> 
> Two streams are
> 
> 1. Dealers to upsell a Gtechniq Accredited Detailer detail.
> 2. Dealers to nominate a person to become "Certified" - we train the person - that person becomes Certified but not the dealer. We check on a six monthly basis that that person is still in place. If not we then have to train their replacement.


Sounds risky, so you train the person, they leave after a month having trained the apprentice, they dealership make loads of money for 5 months and then you get to know about it, in the meantime loads of customers have paid a fortune for a paint protection system thats been applied by a potential idiot.

Lifeshine?


----------



## rottenapple

Even if you train them the dealership will never allow proper time for prepping a new car. To them valeting is a just getting a car out clean and chucking on some coating thing. At my first dealership i had some days with 20 new cars to prep some with lifeshines, you will struggle to change the industry single handed in my eyes it will taint your product, you will need to change the attitude to the valeting within the industry and how it is viewed.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I can understand what everyone is saying about the dealership but isn't the customers perception of the product that can do more harm than good ? Customers buy life shine and think there car is impenetrable to anything short of a nuclear attack. They won't know if the paint protection is working or not. They don't care about swirls or any form of defects.


----------



## Clyde

So how much will this cost to be applied?


----------



## gtechrob

rottenapple said:


> Even if you train them the dealership will never allow proper time for prepping a new car. To them valeting is a just getting a car out clean and chucking on some coating thing. At my first dealership i had some days with 20 new cars to prep some with lifeshines, you will struggle to change the industry single handed in my eyes it will taint your product, you will need to change the attitude to the valeting within the industry and how it is viewed.


tbh I think you are tarring all with the same brush if you assume all dealer principles couldn't give a fig for customer service. We have met plenty who do - some who prep cars to an exceptional level.

There will always be those who don't give a fig - and tbh they will just go for the cheapest product in the market so we wouldn't get a look in.

Just had a call from our Sales Director for this programme this morning - first dealer signed this morning.


----------



## gtechrob

Clyde said:


> So how much will this cost to be applied?


will be up to the dealer but range will be from around £700 to £1,200 depending on car and car condition (we are also targeting high end used)


----------



## gtechrob

SteveTDCi said:


> I can understand what everyone is saying about the dealership but isn't the customers perception of the product that can do more harm than good ? Customers buy life shine and think there car is impenetrable to anything short of a nuclear attack. They won't know if the paint protection is working or not. They don't care about swirls or any form of defects.


given that the _average _time spent researching a new car on t'interweb before pulling the trigger is 100 hours (go figure!) - our bet is that customers will research every upsell including paint protection.

many of the paint protection products in the market place are roundly castigated but in reality it is the application not the product that is the main culprit - ok I will admit many of the products are seriously out of date now


----------



## lofty

andy665 said:


> I admire your ambition - having worked with dealers / dealer groups etc for over 20 years changes can be effected but its like pushing water uphill sometimes
> 
> What I find frustrating is that it takes no longer to apply properly than it does do do it wrong - I don't even necessarily blame the valeters - its the pay structure and the lack of understanding of dealer management that is the root cause of the problem
> 
> I recall doing an audit on a premium brand dealership about 4 years ago - in the previous 6 months they had charged 147 customers for a paint protection system to be applied - strange how they had only ordered 21 kits from the supplier and 6 of those were not opened


That's a shocker, what happens when you discover fraud that amounts to tens of thousands of pounds while doing an audit? Does anyone get their **** kicked or do you think they get a pat on the back for generating pure profit ??


----------



## SteveTDCi

gtechrob said:


> given that the _average _time spent researching a new car on t'interweb before pulling the trigger is 100 hours (go figure!) - our bet is that customers will research every upsell including paint protection.
> 
> many of the paint protection products in the market place are roundly castigated but in reality it is the application not the product that is the main culprit - ok I will admit many of the products are seriously out of date now


If they did research paint protection then it will be a success for you because your products just work, sadly I don't think they spend as much time on paint protection otherwise dealers would never sell diamond Brite


----------



## Alex L

I think there is a slow shift in dealers attitudes towards this sort of thing, you just have to look at the amount of new car preps being done at the dealers in the studio section and how helpful they tend to be towards the detailers.

I'd hazard a guess that for every thread showing a detail at the dealers theres half a dozen not being posted up here.

I also think Rob may be dreaming a bit when he thinks people research upsell treatments, most people will be researching how cheap it is to run and whose offering the best lease deals on their new Audi/BMW/Mercedes.



SteveTDCi said:


> If they did research paint protection then it will be a success for you because your products just work, sadly I don't think they spend as much time on paint protection otherwise dealers would never sell diamond Brite


The products are good, its the attitudes and application methods of them that sucks.
there used to be a member here (Clean-Image iirc) who swore by them and did some fantastic work with them.


----------



## -Raven-

All I can say is good luck. It would be nice to see some credibility back in the dealer pre-delivery paint protection side of things, seeing that everyone thinks its just a scam anyway.....

Is there going to be any control over prices charged?


----------



## mikethefish

I've applied Diamondbrite on numerous occasions at the main dealer in Plymouth as holiday cover !!!!!

They charge £350, the kit costs £25 plus vat, the salesman gets £50 and the valeters £5 !!!!! They wouldn't change as its too much profit with very little effort !!!!!

They never prep cars properly and didn't know what clay was and there is a massive excess of the two part system and the spray !!!!!

I think you will have your work cut out for the masses and am sure you will target the high end market to be a success, good luck though !!!!!


----------



## andy665

I have spent over 20 years working with dealer groups and dealerships, covering mainstream, premium and luxury - I honestly do not think I have ever worked with anyone who does not see paint protection as a profit centre - I have never heard anyone talk about it as a true customer service. When dealers switch supplier its never been a quality issue, its about increased profit opportunity

These products are sold in the main by Business Managers, reviews of them are all about % penetration of products sold, never about the quality of service offered to the customer


----------



## S63

The majority of dealerships in my area outsource the valeting and pdi work, Hence don't have the control required.

Will be pleasantly surprised and happy to be proved wrong if this is a success Rob.


----------



## gtechrob

andy665 said:


> I have spent over 20 years working with dealer groups and dealerships, covering mainstream, premium and luxury - I honestly do not think I have ever worked with anyone who does not see paint protection as a profit centre - I have never heard anyone talk about it as a true customer service. When dealers switch supplier its never been a quality issue, its about increased profit opportunity
> 
> These products are sold in the main by Business Managers, reviews of them are all about % penetration of products sold, never about the quality of service offered to the customer


absolutely agree - our approach is that done well it can be just and if the detailing service is expanded through to service customer, even more profitable. this concept would be dead in the water if we were looking to take this away from dealers - those who know the motor trade will know how little margin is made from sale of the actual car - upsells are an integral part of dealer groups revenue streams.


----------



## andy665

gtechrob said:


> absolutely agree - our approach is that done well it can be just and if the detailing service is expanded through to service customer, even more profitable. this concept would be dead in the water if we were looking to take this away from dealers - those who know the motor trade will know how little margin is made from sale of the actual car - upsells are an integral part of dealer groups revenue streams.


I think the key thing with any agreement you sign is that the Dealer Principal gets to see first hand what is required to complete a car correctly, if they are not prepared to give a few hours of their time then they are unlikely to give the staff long enough to complete the work

What sort of "kick-off" day are you planning. Not trying to teach you how to suck eggs but I'm happy to share my experience with you offline if it can help you


----------



## Clyde

For the money being quoted I think it would be better going to a pro and getting CS applied. Hats off to you though, takes guts and balls to do what you are. Hope it works out.


----------



## Chester

I didn't realise that people en mass were being brainwashed into getting these dealer applied coatings. OK, a good friend of mine bought a Kia 6 years ago with this somehow magical idea it was going to last forever, and I'm sure he said it would fend off stone chips too! Is this what people are told? Just because it has some sci-fi terminology, they'll go along with it? They wouldn't if it was something they would eat, and judging his car today, it looks like it's been parked in a quarry for the duration.

You see, if people are willing to have 'gullible' tattooed on their forehead, then it makes sense that these dealers will come along and fleece them for every penny they've got. The salesmen are after their commission so they can get a bit fatter, and the poor guy doing the work gets a peanut for being a good monkey.

I see a lot of similarities across a lot of industries. The world has gone mad, but I'm not quite sure who's to blame here. Is it the monkey for accepting the peanut to slave his guts out without having a clue what to do? Is it the hawk like salesman for swooping in, spotting a nice fat wallet to attack and calculating the size of the sirloin that's going to land on his BBQ? Is it the manager with the eye of Sauron commanding everyone to do his bidding, fully aware but without respect of people, maybe even the law?

Or is my friend to blame for having his tattoo? Of course you're right, the answer is blame the govenment!


Rob, I think you're going to dealers who have the right customer principles and as such will be along to sign-up shortly, and they're genuine. As for the other 95+%, I hope the auditor mentioned earlier is the catalyst for a police investigation leading to prosecutions if any of the previously mentioned allegations are true.

Our planet is a shocking place to live sometimes.


----------



## chongo

gtechrob said:


> probably over ambitious, but our plan is to address the whole business model of dealer applied coatings - particularly from an application POV.
> 
> as I said - somewhat over ambitious but the whole industry is on the verge of having the FSA step in.


Rob I hope it works for your company, but now NO:thumb: but we all might be wrong. Chongo


----------



## 20vKarlos

Alex L said:


> *I also think Rob may be dreaming a bit when he thinks people research up sell treatments, *


I think you're Wrong...
People that are looking for a new car and have made their decision on which vehicle they want, will do research for a few reasons.

A)The salesman has 'Bigged' a certain product up, ie LifeShine, DiamondBrite.

They'll usually go home and research about that product for a few reason's.
1) Is it good Value?
2) Can I do it myself?
3) Is it a good product?
etc

B) Options, these are also an "upsell" product.

"Should we purchase a Tow-Bar through the dealer when we order the car"
"Should we buy a roof rack at the same time" 
Some will even ask on forum's about the Wheel options, and other items, simply as it can cost them a LOT less if they have it fitted at a later date.

e.g. Our Zafira had a Cruise Control option for £220 
I asked at the Parts desk, what the Cruise control stalk would cost, It cost £36. having it programmed is easy enough, its just the hassle of retro fitting it.

-----------------

As far as this goes for Gtechniq, I am hoping that it'll change a lot of dealers, Lambo, Ferrari, Aston Martin, Bentley, Rolls Royce and the likes, £1200 option for a Protection Detailing package, is a very good option at these dealers.

Would Doris and Dave buying a Citreon C1 buy the Protection Upgrade, Probably not, but you will certainly have a couple of Packages purchased.

In my opinion, its all down to how well GTechniq monitor the dealers as it has the potential to be a brilliant game changer in the "upgrading to a vehicle protection package" market, however, it just takes ONE dealer to mess it up and you'll never hear the end of how bad GTECHNIQ is... NOT THE DEALERSHIP! 
The phrase will go something like "Gtechniq, I had that put on my car when we bought it, It was a waste of money!"

Rob, I really hope this works over a number of years, not only because it'll be good for business, but mainly because i think that there are so many "PRO" Valeters out there that apply the likes of LifeShine and DiamondBrite incorrectly, having this "Accredited" Qualification if you will, could be a great asset to the Valeter themselves, Not just the dealer.

If you made it so that the Valeter was Accredited, that valeter could have this as an asset to his CV and use it for future job applications, as long as they are still up to scratch.
They would then pay a small fee (Yearly) and then get assessed on their prep and application process.

it could work you know!

all the best! :thumb:


----------



## BEADING SHINY

All the best :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

20vKarlos said:


> I think you're Wrong...
> People that are looking for a new car and have made their decision on which vehicle they want, will do research for a few reasons.


I know of at least 20 people who had these products added to their cars and did zero research, they just liked what they were told and bought into the sales pitch.

And when it comes to joe blogs on the street you might get 1 or 2 who will research but the vast majority won't.

Even when I used to detail cars for a living I used to get asked about these by customers and the were generally shocked when I used to suggest they were massively marked up for what was being offered.

The products themselves are perfectly fine and as good as anything you can buy. It's the applicators that are the problem and something I'm sure Rob is keen to focus on, as at the end of the day it's his brand that will lose out if they're used incorrectly (the main reason iirc that Serum isn't available to anyone).

I also think that targeting higher end dealerships is the way to go as that type of customer will research to make sure they protect their invest and get the most for their money, but imho you average Vauxhall/Ford buyer just wont as they're only interested in the best lease deal on their 2.0 tdi.

Worth having a read of Clean_Images posts, just a shame he doesn't post anymore.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14862



Clean_Image said:


> There are lots of misconceptions here on this thread.
> 
> I'm damn sure most of the people on this forum would say that dealerships are w**kers.
> So when somebody from a dealership tells you that these products are a salesmans dream, why do you assume that that is the fault of the product and not the fault of the dealership?
> 
> Here is how it works. The Diamondbrite product is sold as a package which includes all sorts of stuff including aftercare in a nice presentation sports bag.
> Despite what dealership salesmen may believe, the whole kit costs around £90. This is probably bought by the parent company/head office at that price, who then sells it on to their parts department, who then sell it on to sales... each time adding to the price, both as a method of stock control and to cover admin costs.
> 
> What should then happen is that it is applied by a qualified valeter who has undergone training on how to apply it, and he should be payed a decent amount of money for doing so. But instead, usually what happens is that the salesman is payed a £50 commision to get him of his lazy **** to sell the stuff, and the valeter is payed very little to apply it.
> 
> Either way, by this point the product owes the dealership something like £150-£180.
> 
> If you know anything about consumer law, you would know that one way or another, the dealership who sold the product is now responsible for it, especially as it has a 6 year extended warranty.. So, in short, the dealership is now tied to that customer or that vehicle for 6 years.
> 
> If you are a company, you do not hand out 6 year warrantys without considering, and costing in the implications! That warranty is longer than the warranty on the car!
> 
> Bare in mind that dealerships are charging £100 per hour for servicing, £300 pound (which is about the average cost of Diamondbrite) is pretty reasonable.
> 
> As for the customer, what do they get for £300? They get a 6 year warranty on their car for all that diamondbrite says it does on the tin. And there is no doubt it works when used correctly. The product has been tested, it is accredited, it does do what it says on the tin.
> I won't give away the company's secrets, but the number of cars that come back with problems are a very small percentage. Almost all of those that do come back are due to incorrect application at the dealership... although in the last few years they have had quite a few people complain to them having bought the product from ebay and applied it themselves. Obviously these are not covered by warranty as the warranty hasn't been paid for and documentation has not been filed, but Jewelultra decided to investigate and found that 8 out of 10 Diamondbrite kits bought on ebay were either watered down or a different product entirely. This has damaged Diamondbrite's reputation as people are buying fakes on ebay and then compalining that the product doesn't work. So they are bringing out new tamper-proof packaging in the near future.
> 
> Diamondbrite does not hide swirls, how could it? it is a two part cross bonding polymer sealant and does not contain fillers or diffusers which would weaken it, nor does it contain oils to make it more glossy. It will seal in the paintwork in whatever condition the paintwork is in when it is applied.
> It fills the pores in the paintwork making the paintwork harder, it dries as a plastic, so it's more like a coat of varnish than a coat of wax. We have found this to be rather useful when trying to buff cars with very soft paintwork, applying diamondbrite before buffing toughens it up a bit. We can then re-apply the Diamondbrite which when applied to dark coloured cars gives a very good finish... as they say, it's all in the preparation.
> 
> However, the conserver is pretty good at hiding swirl marks. This contains the usual blend of waxes and stuff, but also contains those cross bonding polymers which will top up the Diamondbrite coating. When used as a wash and wax, the product is very easy to use... which is why Diamonbrite is easily worth £300 to the average customer who doesn't enjoy cleaning their car at the weekend and would rather spend the time down the pub or taking the kids to the zoo. All you have to do is sponge it on, and rinse it off, leather the car over and you are done in quater of an hour.
> 
> The Diamondbrite package also comes with fabric protector, which does make seats easier to clean and harder to stain.
> 
> So, if you have a Diamondbrite sealant on your car, after 6 years, your paintwork will be in good condition... it depends how much you abuse your car, this stuff isn't bullet proof, but certainly it will be in better condition than had it not been done. (You could get the same results by waxing your car regular, but the only people who actually keep up the regime for that many years are the few dozen of you on this forum! Look around next sunday, see how many people actually bother!), Cars with sealants will also be less prone to damage from bird droppings, fading, and believe it or not, stone chips, light scratches and swirl marks, because it does make the paintwork harder. So the resale value of your car will be more, probably to the tune of hundreds of pounds, and over 6 years you would have saved yourself many hours.
> 
> Really, it's a no-brainer. They are easily worth £300 to the average man in the street. If you don't want to pay dealership prices, you can find a professional and qualified valeter who will probably do it a bit cheaper.
> 
> Alex L,
> Diamondbrite and Supargard are not the same thing at all. They are not alike in any way shape or form. Neither Diamondbrite or Supagard are easy to use, they were not designed with ease of use in mind. When a product is made, four things are taken into consideration, result, longlivety, cost and ease of use (The owner of Finish Kare told me that).
> 
> Diamondbrite and Supagard are designed to look good for a very long time. They are expensive to manufacture, not to mention expensive to produce, test and market, it's the companies single product that they sell once per car, so they put their all into it - its actually a risky strategy. Ease of use is not a factor as they are only applied once, by a professional who is payed to apply them.
> 
> Meguiars and Finish Kare are designed to look very very good on initial application, and as they are retail products, ease of application is of prime importance. They are not designed to last a very long time because they want you to keep on using it until you run out and go and buy some more. Cost is a factor because they are sold cheap, yet marketing them is still expensive.
> 
> Somebody at Meguiars once told me that they try to bring out a new product every year, because they know that car care enthusiasts have a 'collectors' mentality and will rush out and buy it no matter what it is, because car care is fashion driven and the dedicated followers of fashion have to have the latest garb. Thats why you will never see Meguairs bringing out a 6 year product. It's not because it isn't possible, its because it isn't their market.
> 
> Nor is it the market of most of the US manufacturers. While AutoGlym has brough out it's own sealant in the form of LifeShine, some of the US wax companies have instead resorted to black propaganda, smearing sealant companies, insisting that they don't work. This isn't true.
> 
> Diamondbrite was concieved and produced in the late 1970s by Volvo, the conditions in Scandinavia can be harsh and they wanted a product that would protect against the conditions. The designer of the product was English and so when the project eventually split from Volvo it relocated to the UK.
> It's now approved by virtually all the car manufacturers, and in some cases rebranded with their own lable... for example, Porsche.
> 
> We have been using both Diamondbrite and Supagard for over 18 years. We have absolutely no doubt about these products and their durability.
> I lost all doubt (and I used to have them) when I saw a Alfa which a contract valeter hadn't Supagarded properly. After 2 years you could see quite clearly where he couldn't be bothered to do anything below the door handles. The bits he had missed were faded, dull and oxidized. I have seen a BMW with a large faded triangle on the rear quater where a valeter missed a bit. I have seen many cars that have had crash repairs where the repainted panels were not recoated with sealant. Several years later, the repainted panels are faded, dull and oxidized.
> And I have seen cars that are up to 14 years old that have never been waxed, but a sealant has kept the paint looking bright and glossy.
> 
> So I'm sorry that you guys feel the way you do about sealants, and can't for the life of me work out how you reached those conclusions.


----------



## -Raven-

20vKarlos said:


> I think you're Wrong...
> People that are looking for a new car and have made their decision on which vehicle they want, will do research for a few reasons.


Nope. People don't research paint protection for new cars. It is just thrown upon them at the dealership after they do the deal on their new car.

This dealership paint protection crap is not in any of the car manufacturers brochures / options / accessories lists that people research on the net, and are given to look at. The paint protection is a dealership upsell only. No car manufacturer says you need this dealership paint protection crap. They warrant their own paint for defects and failure.

Anyone with half a brain that has researched dealership paint protection, will avoid dealership paint protection like the plague! On the extremely rare occasion that they actually do research paint protection, they come across forums such as this one, and the very first thing they read is to avoid dealership paint protection at all costs!!!

I've bought 5 brand new cars in the last 10 years, and I just bought my 6th just two weeks ago so I think I am in a good position to explain how it works, at least here in Australia anyway. 

Deal on the car gets done. Contract signed etc. Then you are taken to a woman (it's always a woman!) to convince you that you absolutely positively for certain need to pay hundreds, if not thousands on this paint and interior protection. If you say no, they try and guilt trip you into saying yes. Saying things like you've just spent thousands on a new car, don't you want it protected? If you say yes, they just add it on your bill......

It is a huge money earner for the dealerships, that's why there is so much pressure put on you to buy it.

Same goes for things like window tint......


----------



## Ultra

Interesting and some what amusing thread, i see two issues the first being that it's all about price the most dealerships and the second is that rob will be cutting the throats of accredited detailers if you have a commission hungry salesman pushing your product.


----------

